# Engine cleanup



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just working on tidying up a car a picked up, decided to try a spot of metal polishing and then paint the top cover:





JB


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

looks loads better!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

What paint did you use


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb, what a difference


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## ChrisMEI (Jan 28, 2015)

That's a turnaround, I'd be opening bonnet just to look all day


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers, thought I would make it a bit more presentable when it comes to selling. Also satisfying to try my hand at polishing the metal work.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks really good, what did you use to polish?


----------



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Used some cotton and felt mops with a power drill. Two compounds, brown and blue, also some autosol


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate , what paint did you used on it , VHT !


----------



## jb1 (Apr 23, 2014)

The black is. The white is regular car paint. I figured as the top is a plastic cover raised off the block on a foam layer it would be ok.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Very, very nice. Good clean look, well done that man.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, stunning work what a result!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Great stuff now if I could just borrow this engine for my mk2 ....


----------



## studly698 (Mar 6, 2015)

So clean and subtle


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

oh my! How can that be possible? Huge difference! Great work!


----------



## Olly13 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great work I have used Autosol for years!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice one looks good.


----------

